# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #228 (10/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (27. August 2019)

Einen schönen guten Tag, meine lieben Damen und Herren, Enthusiasten, Schrauber und Technikbegeisterte!

Ein weiterer heißer und verschwitzter Monat in diesem Jahrhundert-Sommer ist vergangen und ein weiteres Mal erblick der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen *PCGH-Ausgabe 10/2019* das Licht der Welt! 

Wie immer gibt es ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 04. September 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 30. August, Ausgabe 228 in seinen/ihren digitalen Händen halten. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine schon deswegen (und natürlich wegen den Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Lexx (29. August 2019)

Bin zwar Print-Abo-Leser (der ersten Stunde), also vom Inhalt noch nichts gesehen, 
hab aber trotzdem schon mal meine preferierten Artikel angekreuzt.

Weil ich mir sicher bin, dass diese wieder die gewohnte Qualität und Information bieten, 
die ich von euch (allen) gewohnt bin.

Freue mich schon, auf lange und ausgiebige Lesungen... auf der Kloschüssel.


----------



## Guru4GPU (30. August 2019)

PCGH_Aleco schrieb:


> (20 Minuten Schlaf reichen meist)



Das Halte ich für ein Gerücht

Jeder weiß doch dass ihr euch in der PCGH Redaktion jeden Tag Literweise Röstbohnensuppe hinter die Binde kippt


----------



## denny-crane (30. August 2019)

Hat jemand schon die Ausgabe im Early Access gefunden?
Im Computec Store finde ich nur bis 09/2019...?

Oder bezieht sich der Early Access nur auf die PCGH App?


----------



## KaterTom (31. August 2019)

"Die PCGH #228 10/2019 erscheint am 04. September 2019 in gedruckter Form und am 30. August 2019 als digitaler Early Access." Schön wär's. In meinem digitalen Abo bei Computec ist die 10/2019 noch nicht verfügbar!

EDIT: @denny-crane: funktioniert als E-Paper im Browser. PC Games Hardware Dort mit dem Computec Acc einloggen und links auf "alle Ausgaben" klicken. Da ist dann auch die 10/2019 mit dabei.


----------



## Harley1977 (1. September 2019)

Ich hatte voller Vorfreude den Test der Custom Karten der RTX2070 Super erwartet und jetzt gibt´s da keinen


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. September 2019)

denny-crane schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Ausgabe im Early Access gefunden?
> Im Computec Store finde ich nur bis 09/2019...?
> 
> Oder bezieht sich der Early Access nur auf die PCGH App?



Jo, same here - bei meinem Digitalabo wird mir zwar die 10/19 schon als Icon angezeigt, aber vorhanden ist sie dann nicht bei den Ausgaben zum Download. Morgen dann?


----------



## Ceigor (2. September 2019)

Ich warte ja noch auf Print, da ich gerne mit Papier schmökere.
Habe jedoch eben auf einem Kollegenrechner den MB-Test von Torsten Vogel lesen dürfen.
Dabei fiel mir die SATA - Bestückung des MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI auf:

6× 6 GBit/s (4× X570; 2× ASM1061)

Das zwei Ports ( SATA 1+2 ) nicht über X570 sondern über den alten ASMedia Chip angebunden sind ist eine Information die selbst bei MSI Specification for MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland
erst unter dem Reiter "Übersicht" zu entdecken ist. Im Handbuch bleibt es auch unerwähnt.

Auch auf Händlerseiten wird dieser Umstand verschwiegen bzw. falsch dargestellt ( "6x SATA 6Gb/s (X570)" ).

Danke für diese Info, durch die sich  mir die Frage nach der Geschwindigkeit bei Einsatz einer 1TB SATA-SSD stellt.
Vieleicht gibt es ja einen Nachtest ?  

Korrektur und Update:
 Ich hatte "nur" ein gedrucktes engl. Handbuch sowie die Euroversion als Download...
In der engl. Downloadversion steht es drin.

Danke an @AMG38 und@KGX für die postings am 27.08.


----------



## BikeRider (2. September 2019)

Da wird glatt die DVD Version am Mittwoch gekauft.


----------



## Lowry (2. September 2019)

Mittlerweile ist die 10/2019 auch im Computec-Shop aufrufbar.


----------



## Hitman_33 (2. September 2019)

Ich muss erstmal ein Lob da lassen, dass bei dem RAM Praxis Artikel bezüglich der Ryzen 3000 CPUs auf dual und single Rank geachtet wurde.  Bisher habe ich nämlich leider keine anderen guten Tests dazu mit den neuen Ryzens gefunden. Auch die Hintergrundlast begeistert mich, da mein Hauptgrund für ein Ryzen System Multitasking (auch Spiel + weiteres) ist, also hat dieser Test bei mir ziemlich ins schwarze des Erhofften getroffen!
Nun frage ich mich aber, warum ihr die dortigen Tests mit einer Auflösung von 720p macht. Haben die PCGH Umfragen ergeben, dass das die meistgenutzte Auflösung ist (ich behaupte mal nein, wissen tu ich es leider nicht) ? Dort wird man zwar mit Sicherheit die größten Differenzen sehen, aber die Zahlen die dabei herauskommen sind leider für den normalen Nutzer nicht relevant (der in FHD, WQHD oder UHD spielt). Dadurch ergeben sich im Artikel so schöne Werte wie "erstaunliche 47 Prozent [Leistungsplus]" (Kingdom Come Abschnitt). 
Dann hätte ich mir noch ein Fazit gewünscht in dem ein paar gute Allrounder Kits genannt werden, mit denen man nicht viel falsch machen kann (wie z.B.: "Ein gute Wahl ist ein 3200er Dual Rank Kit mit 16-18-18-36 Timings. Im Worst Case Szenario verliert ihr damit weniger als 15/10/5 % Leistung im Vergleich zu einem sehr Hochpreisigen Kit (wie den TridentZ neos)." 
Außerdem habe ich jetzt durch die Texte erfahren, dass die zusätzlichen Ranks teilweise durch die besseren Tuningeigenschaften der single Rank Kits ausgeglichen werden können. Zahlen habe ich dazu leider nicht gesehen. Eine gute Kaufentscheidung lässt sich dadurch noch nicht fällen, denn die dual Rank Module wird man ja auch tunen können, ich als Leser weiß jetzt aber nicht wie weit. 
Zu guter letzt noch eine Anregung für das nächste Heft. Zum Abschluss wäre es noch gut zu wissen, mit was für Ergebnissen man auf welcher Plattform rechnen kann (X370/B350/X470 usw.) und ob man in Abhängigkeit des RAMs auf einer neueren Platine tatsächlich auch mehr Leistung erwarten kann (oder ob das vielleicht nur an der allgemeinen Ausstattung liegt und nicht am Chipsatz (besonders interessant: alte High End Plattformen im Vergleich mit neuen Budget Varianten)).


----------



## bushfeuer (3. September 2019)

Hitman_33 schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich aber, warum ihr die dortigen Tests mit einer Auflösung von 720p macht. Haben die PCGH Umfragen ergeben, dass das die meistgenutzte Auflösung ist (ich behaupte mal nein, wissen tu ich es leider nicht) ? Dort wird man zwar mit Sicherheit die größten Differenzen sehen, aber die Zahlen die dabei herauskommen sind leider für den normalen Nutzer nicht relevant (der in FHD, WQHD oder UHD spielt). Dadurch ergeben sich im Artikel so schöne Werte wie "erstaunliche 47 Prozent [Leistungsplus]" (Kingdom Come Abschnitt).



Zu der Frage hat Raff letztens einen ausführlichen Kommentar veröffentlicht.
Kurz zusammengefasst: Eine geringere Auflösung verringert lediglich die GPU- , nicht aber die CPU-Last. Damit wird ein GPU-Limit, das man bei einem CPU- (oder RAM-) Test natürlich möglichst vermeiden sollte, verhindert. Aussagekraft bezüglich der Leistung von CPU und RAM besteht also absolut trotzdem - oder besser gesagt sogar erst recht.


----------



## mac1 (4. September 2019)

Es gibt ein Detail die Vollversionen betreffend, das nur sehr bedingt Sinn macht, wenn überhaupt. Ihr weist in den Installationsanweisungen explizit darauf hin, den Patch für Pizza Connection 3 zu installieren. Das macht aber überhaupt keinen Sinn, da es sich bei dem Spiel bereits um die aktuellste Version handelt. Der Patch ist nur für die Spieler interessant, die das Spiel bereits besitzen und schon längere Zeit kein Update mehr durchgeführt haben. Glücklicherweise verhindert GoG, dass man sein Spiel versehentlich "älter" aktualisiert. 
Oder gibt es auf den Heft-DVDs etwa unterschiedlich aktuelle Spielversionen?


----------



## der_yappi (5. September 2019)

Die Boardtests zu X570 kommen ja leider nur Häppchenweise...

Wann gibts mal hier einen wirklich großen Vergleichstest?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2019)

In der 12/2019. Das ist das Heft, welches Anfang November erscheint (und zu Halloween digital). Kein Witz. Wir testen alle greifbaren Bretter mit den dann aktuellen UEFI-Versionen nach, sobald der Ryzen 9 3950X (16 Kerne) verfügbar ist. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## der_yappi (5. September 2019)

Danke Raff,

das passt mir gut in die Planung. Will jetzt zum Jahreswechsel mein SandyBridge-System in die Rente schicken


----------



## Homerclon (6. September 2019)

Bzgl. Test: Radeon RX 5700 (XT) Custom-Designs:
Ich hab die Temperatur-Werte der GraKas mit (aktivierten) alternativem Silent-Modus vermisst.


----------



## GEChun (6. September 2019)

Ich habe auch mal etwas für das Feedback! 

Grundsätzlich mal wieder klasse Arbeit!
Auch der Test zu den Custom Radeon RX 5700XT´s!

Dennoch ist mir bei euren beiden Tabellen aufgefallen, (Seite 25 im Heft), das man doch auch eine Custom Vega 64 mit in die Tabelle einpflegen hätte können.

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die Nvidia Karten bei einer Nvidia Tabelle, um einfach die Leistung zum Vorgänger nicht nur mit Referenz sondern auch mit einer älteren Custom besser abschätzen zu können.
Eine alte Custom Karte reicht da voll und ganz!

Ich denke Ihr habt ja die Übersicht welche Customs sich für so etwas eignen und meistens sind diese ja auch durch den gleichen Test gelaufen, oder?

Es wäre für mich dann auf jeden Fall die Kirsche auf der Sahne bei so einer Tabelle im Heft!  

Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. September 2019)

Moin!



Homerclon schrieb:


> Bzgl. Test: Radeon RX 5700 (XT) Custom-Designs:
> Ich hab die Temperatur-Werte der GraKas mit (aktivierten) alternativem Silent-Modus vermisst.



Die Tabelle auf Seite 21 (IIRC) hast du gesehen?  

MfG
Raff


----------



## Homerclon (7. September 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Tabelle ja, aber die Temp-Werte hatte ich doch glatt übersehen.


----------



## theoturtle (8. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
also die aktuelle Ausgabe an sich gefällt mir wieder gut, bin gerade die Mainboard-Tests am überfliegen das das Ryzen-Upgrade hoffentlich bald ansteht.. 
Ein Hauptgrund für mich war aber auch die Pizza Connection Reihe (Nostalgie halt) , und dabei habt Ihr euch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.
Oder ich bin zu blöde alles nachzuvollziehen.

PC1 - nur in Englisch, das Kochbuch ist zwar dabei, aber die Telefonnummernliste nicht ? Gut, GOG bietet auch nur die englische Version an.
PC2 - nur in Englisch , ebenso keine Anleitung...  Laut GOG sollte aber auch eine Deutsche Version vorhanden sein
PC3 - werde ich mal testen, soll ja nicht soo dolle sein. Aber auch hier kein Handbuch ?

Finde ich doch etwas enttäuschend. 

Werde für PC2 wohl nochmal direkt bei GOG auf den Salezug aufspringen. Dennoch - kann man hier noch "nachbesserung" erwarten ?

LG, Turtle.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2019)

Schöner Artikel ab Seite 42! Ein echter Hans? ;D

Grüße nach Füdd!


----------



## EoptimizeR (13. September 2019)

Ich finde die Benchmarks gut, da ist "mein" 2500K drin und ich habe mal wieder einen aktuellen Vergleich.
Die Werte sind teilweise schon enorm schlecht, verglichen mit aktuellen CPUs, aber mir fiel auf dass, trotz teilweise nur 30% der Leistung, am Ende 48,5% Spieleleistung summiert werden. 
Ich habe mal nachgerechnet, wenn ich jeden Spiele-Benchwert des 2500K den 100% des 9900K gegenüberstelle, komme ich am Ende auf 39,1%, also fast 10 Prozentpunkte weniger. Habe ich etwas übersehen? Ist das vielleicht noch jemand anderem aufgefallen?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. September 2019)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel ab Seite 42! Ein echter Hans? ;D


Jep, ein echter Hans.
War allein seine Idee. Ich habe "nur" für den Rest gesorgt. 

Ps.: Danke für den Excel-Wahnsinn


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. September 2019)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Grüße nach Füdd!


Mir Franggn sohng ehrer Född.


----------



## Basileukum (15. September 2019)

Mich hat ja bei der Ausgabe gewundert, daß der große Aufmacher auf dem Titel dieser Ausgabe "Ryzen" war und nicht "Navi".

Das verwundert mich nun aber garnicht mehr, wenn ich mir den schleppenden Verlauf der Auslieferung von "Navi" ansehe. Peinlich für AMD und bloßstellend für das Hardwarekartell, dem eben auch Nvidia und AMD angehören. Geht auch nicht mehr lange gut, wenn man so eine schlechte Show abliefert um Markt zu simulieren.

Wenn nun aber die Custommodelle ansiehst, welche da zu "Navi" gepreßt werden, dann bist halt wirklich enttäuscht. Die annehmbaren Modelle gehen dann Richtung 500 Euro, für eine Mittelklassekarte nicht tragbar und sind sogar von den guten Herstellern zu laut. Hatte da ja auch eher in Richtung MSI spekuliert, aber selbst da geht leise anders und das bei teurem Preis, das ist dann nur eines .. Shize! 

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## takan (16. September 2019)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Mich hat ja bei der Ausgabe gewundert, daß der große Aufmacher auf dem Titel dieser Ausgabe "Ryzen" war und nicht "Navi".
> 
> Das verwundert mich nun aber garnicht mehr, wenn ich mir den schleppenden Verlauf der Auslieferung von "Navi" ansehe. Peinlich für AMD und bloßstellend für das Hardwarekartell, dem eben auch Nvidia und AMD angehören. Geht auch nicht mehr lange gut, wenn man so eine schlechte Show abliefert um Markt zu simulieren.
> 
> ...



navi skaliert doch wie die radeon 7 was ich an manch einem balken gesehen hab. und die mittelklasse von damals liegt halt in der oberklassenpreisregion von damals.  bitcoin&massenmarkt sei dank. und die leistung stimmt von amd. nicht umsonst werklen diese in der xbox und playstation. und werden in der nächsten generation auch da sein.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (17. September 2019)

EoptimizeR schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nachgerechnet, wenn ich jeden Spiele-Benchwert des 2500K den 100% des 9900K gegenüberstelle, komme ich am Ende auf 39,1%, also fast 10 Prozentpunkte weniger. Habe ich etwas übersehen? Ist das vielleicht noch jemand anderem aufgefallen?



Hallo

Der Wert den du ausgerechnet hast, ist korrekt. Es ist lediglich so, dass wir den CPU-Index auf der Startseite zum Entstehungszeitpunkt des Artikels mit nur sehr wenigen Daten füttern konnten. Daruter fallen z. B. auch die "unlocked"-Varianten des 3900X sowie 9900K, welche zwar getestet, aber nicht mit in den Index aufgenommen werden.
Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt hat der 2500K 39,2 Prozent im normierten Spiele-Index-Durchschnitt. Passt also


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Jep, ein echter Hans.
> War allein seine Idee. Ich habe "nur" für den Rest gesorgt.
> 
> Ps.: Danke für den Excel-Wahnsinn



Ha (ns, schönen Gruß!)

Ich dachte, das Excel hättet ihr bei erstbester Gelegenheit entsorgt


----------



## Palmdale (25. September 2019)

Mal rein aus Interesse: ist es praxistauglich, den 9900k in sein TDP Korsett zu zwängen? Macht das jemand bzw. ernsthaft gefragt, ist es sinnvoll? Fiel mir durch ne Diskussion bei Computerbase auf, dass sich die Top 3 Plätze von 09/2019 zu 10/2019 damit tauschten. 

Insofern wäre es einerseits tatsächlich praxisrelevant und andererseits kaum in freier Wildbahn mit Korsett anzutreffen. Insbesondere weil wir hier alle wissen, wie man auf Balken geiert, was bereits bei den "Standard" GPU Benchmarks zu nervigen Diskussionen führt, weil PCGH in Spieletests die eigentlichen Karten testest, in den Charts allerdings die regulären Taktraten


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. September 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Mal rein aus Interesse: ist es praxistauglich, den 9900k in sein TDP Korsett zu zwängen? Macht das jemand bzw. ernsthaft gefragt, ist es sinnvoll? Fiel mir durch ne Diskussion bei Computerbase auf, dass sich die Top 3 Plätze von 09/2019 zu 10/2019 damit tauschten.



Die Frage, die du dir als 9900K-User stellen solltest, ist folgende: Sind mir im Schnitt fünf Prozent Mehrleistung ca. 20 Prozent Mehrverbrauch wert? Die CPU wird mit 95W-Korsett ja nicht fühlbar langsamer (im Gegenteil, sie ist damit sogar immer noch die schnellste Spiele-CPU im PCGH-Index), sie wird nur sparsamer, kühler und damit effizienter.
Es hängt auch stark vom verwendeten Board ab. Es mag welche geben, die der CPU nicht so viele Möglichkeiten geben, dann würde es auch kaum etwas ausmachen. Ausgewachsene OC-"Gaming"-Mainboards hingegen verballern für wenige Prozent Mehrleistung teilweise das doppelte. Unnötig, da nicht fühlbar. Nur der Balken wird länger.


----------



## Palmdale (26. September 2019)

@PCGH_Dave
Hm, soweit so unklar. Ist euch denn die Diskrepanz nicht selbst auch aufgefallen bei den Tests zu zB Assassins Creed in 09 zu 10/2019?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. September 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Hm, soweit so unklar. Ist euch denn die Diskrepanz nicht selbst auch aufgefallen bei den Tests zu zB Assassins Creed in 09 zu 10/2019?


Die Tests in der 09/19 liefen noch nach der alten Testmethodik ab. Die in der 10/19 ist komplett neu. Die Werte sind daher nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Palmdale (26. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Die Tests in der 09/19 liefen noch nach der alten Testmethodik ab. Die in der 10/19 ist komplett neu. Die Werte sind daher nicht vergleichbar.



Okay, dann allerdings ist der Test zu "Ryze(n) ins Wunderland" irreführend in der Einleitung beschrieben. Da steht folgendes auf S. 10 mittig:


> *Als Vorschau auf den neuen CPU-Test-Parcours, der in der nächsten Ausgabe genauer erläutert wird*, schicken wir AMDs neue 6-, 8- sowie 12-Kerner durch vier aktuelle Spiele, darunter Anno 1800, Battlefield 5, Total War Three Kingdoms und Assassin's Creed Odyssey, garniert mit Frametimes plus Auflösungsskalierung ..."



Selbst die Testsysteme sind soweit identisch, zusammenfassend:

Ausgabe 10/2019 System (S. 46):
MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC // Asus X570-Plus TUF Gaming
MSI Geforce RTX 2080Ti Lightning Z @2Ghz/8Ghz, Corsair Vengeance LPX-16-GiByte-Kit (jeweils gemäß Spezifikation der CPU), Windows 10 1903, Geforce 431.60 WHQL, WaKü NZXT Kraken X52 für die CPU
ACO (identische Benchmarkszene): 9900K (175W/95W) 81,0/76,2 // 3900X (105W/145W) 81,8/78,9fps @1.280x720 (P99)
Hinweis: ja, der ungezügelte 3900X ist laut Tabelle langsamer

Ausgabe 09/2019 System (S. 16):
Geforce RTX 2080Ti (keine explizite Nennung der Karte), Corsair Vengeance LPX-16-GiByte-Kit (jeweils gemäß Spezifikation der CPU), Windows 10 1903, Geforce 431.36 WHQL: Turbo & SMT On. Darüber hinaus keine weitere Nennung der Kühlung und der Boards
Interessante Bemerkung hier unterhalb des AC Benchmarks: "..., dennoch kann sich der Ryzen 9 3900X nicht zum Core i9-9900k durchkämpfen"
ACO (identische Benchmarkszene): 9900k 86,7 // 3900X 83,2fps @1.280x720 (P99)

Sorry, aber wenn es NICHT wie im Eindruck erweckt ein Vorgeschmack auf eben jenen neuen Parcours mit genau den Einstellungen, das wäre dann Blöde gemacht. Find ich nicht gut als Abonnent, wenn man mich verlädt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. September 2019)

Moin!

Also zuerst einmal: Es geht alles mit rechten Dingen zu, beide Artikel sind bzw. waren zum damaligen Zeitpunkt valide. Das Problem ist nur: In der heutigen Zeit haben Benchmarkwerte eine wesentlich geringere Halbwertzeit als früher. Das heißt: Selbst wenn man die Methodik nicht verändert (wir haben das jedoch zwischen den Artikeln), kann ein und dasselbe System manchmal unterschiedliche Ergebnisse ausspucken. Warum das? Software as a service. Weder Windows noch die Spiele oder Firmwares sind statisch. Es gibt keinen "Final"-Zustand mehr. Gerade bei neuen Hard- und Software--Teilen wird gepatcht, optimiert (und teilweise auch wieder kaputtgemacht), was das Zeug hält. Benchen ist 2019 so komplex und gefährlich wie nie zuvor. Man muss höllisch aufpassen, dass der Rechner das erwartete Verhalten zeigt, und ständig nachtesten. Bleibt man am Ball - das tun wir sowohl bei CPUs als auch GPUs mit aller Kraft -, ist alles gut. Das Vermischen und Vergleichen alter und neuer Benchmarks ist leider nicht immer möglich.

So und so gilt: Die neuen Werte sind Gesetz und gewissenhaft ermittelt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ein neuer Spiel-Patch schon in einem Monat wieder kleinere Änderungen mit sich bringt. Wir wünschen uns auch, es wäre anders, denn Arbeitszeit ist ein endliches, sehr rares Gut. Falls du weitere, etwas spezifischere Fragen hast: Immer her damit. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also zuerst einmal: Es geht alles mit rechten Dingen zu, beide Artikel sind bzw. waren zum damaligen Zeitpunkt valide. Das Problem ist nur: In der heutigen Zeit haben Benchmarkwerte eine wesentlich geringere Halbwertzeit als früher. Das heißt: Selbst wenn man die Methodik nicht verändert (wir haben das jedoch zwischen den Artikeln), kann ein und dasselbe System manchmal unterschiedliche Ergebnisse ausspucken. Warum das? Software as a service. Weder Windows noch die Spiele oder Firmwares sind statisch. Es gibt keinen "Final"-Zustand mehr. Gerade bei neuen Hard- und Software--Teilen wird gepatcht, optimiert (und teilweise auch wieder kaputtgemacht), was das Zeug hält. Benchen ist 2019 so komplex und gefährlich wie nie zuvor. Man muss höllisch aufpassen, dass der Rechner das erwartete Verhalten zeigt, und ständig nachtesten. Bleibt man am Ball - das tun wir sowohl bei CPUs als auch GPUs mit aller Kraft -, ist alles gut. Das Vermischen und Vergleichen alter und neuer Benchmarks ist leider nicht immer möglich.
> 
> ...



The Divison 2 ist da ein krasses Beispiel für wie ich finde, aber auch Forza Horizon 4. Man Benche da mal Demo gegen das eigentliche Spielim internen Benchmark.


----------



## Rolk (29. September 2019)

Mir brennt da noch ein Frage zum Artikel Ryzen 3000 RAM-Praxis auf den Nägeln. Ihr schreibt DDR4 3800 wäre das typische Limit für einen Betrieb mit syncronisiertem Infinty-Fabric und RAM Takt. Wie sieht es bei dual rank RAM aus?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2019)

Guter Punkt - das hätte ich mir gerne angesehen, allerdings musste das einzige bisher von mir getestete Dual-Rank-Kit mit Samsungs B-Dies wieder zum Hersteller zurück. 
Meine bloße Vermutung ist, dass das Limit vielleicht nicht unbedingt typischerweise bei ~DDR4-3800 liegt, aber im Bereich DDR4-3600(+). Durch den Dual-Rank-Vorteil bei zwei Sticks wäre die Praxisleistung aber dennoch höher.


----------



## Rolk (3. Oktober 2019)

Danke. Das wäre mehr als ich gedacht hätte. Nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt, dass DDR4 3200 DR häufig schon reicht um mit DDR4 3800 SR annähernd gleichzuziehen.


----------



## Kugelfisch (4. November 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In der 12/2019. Das ist das Heft, welches Anfang November erscheint (und zu Halloween digital). Kein Witz. Wir testen alle greifbaren Bretter mit den dann aktuellen UEFI-Versionen nach, sobald der Ryzen 9 3950X (16 Kerne) verfügbar ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Hi,
ist der Plan noch aktuell? 12/2019 ist's ja nicht geworden, aber der 3950X soll ja auch erst im Laufe dieses Monats erscheinen. Können wir in der 01/2020 Anfang Dezember damit rechnen oder wird es dann doch eher die 02/2020 im Januar? In der Vorschau für 01/2020 konnte ich jedenfalls noch nichts entdecken...

Überhaupt würde mich euer Test der Asus Boareds interessieren, auch wenn es die bereits bei Computerbase oder Hardwareluxx gibt.

VG


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. November 2019)

Aktuell weiß ich die Antwort noch nicht und sobald ich sie weiß, muss ich vermutlich bis zum 3950X-Launch warten, ehe ich drüber reden darf. 
Was ich sagen kann: Die Produktionsphase der Dezemberausgabe endet am 21.11. und ich habe mindestens sieben X570-Nachtests, zwei X570-Neutests sowie eine Hand voll 400er Vergleichsmodelle, die unter die Lupe nehmen möchte. Um das entspannt zu schaffen, müsste ich jetzt schon am testen sein – aber so leid es mir für die Leser tut: Ich bin es nicht.

(Also nicht am Mainboard-Testen. Kühlungsprodukte liegen mehr als genug auf meinem Tisch. )


----------



## Kugelfisch (4. November 2019)

Alles klar, danke! Dann wissen wir immerhin, worauf wir uns einstellen müssen. Notfalls wirds eben ein neuer post-Christmas PC, obwohl ich meinen 5820K doch langsam gerne in Rente schicken würde. Oder ich warte direkt bis Sommer 2020 mit Zen4 und der neuen Grafikoffensive von NVidia, AMD und evtl. Intel. Dann gibts halt keine Renovierung sondern nen Neubau.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. November 2019)

Für uns auch sehr ärgerlich, dass die Hersteller die Weihnachtssaison so knapp mitnehmen. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass die diversen Vor-Dezemberrabattschlachten das verhindern würden, aber schienbar timt man dieses Jahr alles für reichweitenstarke Online-Quick-Reviews während der Adventszeit um Last-Minute-Käufe zu triggern, sodass umfangreiche Tester eigentlich keine Chance mehr haben, rechtzeitig zum Fest Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen. Das erste Mainboard-Hersteller mit teilweise alten Code recyclenden AGESA-1.0.0.4-Updates vorgeprescht sind, macht die Sache nicht besser – vermutlich muss man auch hier bis Ende November warten, ehe überall Firmware und Performance "aktuell" sind.

Wenn es für die 01/19 mit dem Print-Tests nichts wird, versuche ich vor Weihnachten zumindest die Online-Kaufberatung anhand der bis dahin vorliegenden Ergebnisse zu aktualisieren. Das reicht möglicherweise nicht für eine abschließende Kaufentscheidung, aber zumindest für "warten oder zuschlagen?".


----------



## garfield36 (3. März 2020)

Da ich mich für eine Lüftersteuerung interessiere, habe ich mal die Suchfunktion benutzt. Da wird dann auch ein passender Test aufgelistet. Im orangefarbenen Header wird nur leider das falsche Heft angegeben. Den Artikel sucht man in PCGH 10/2018 vergeblich. Er erschien in 10/2019.


----------

